# Any chance of finding PYN-UP decals?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Ever since Meteor.com folded, many very nice aircraft accessories and decals are unavailable. I would love to be able to get a hold of the PYN-UP ones. 

Anyone know of a new outlet for them?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think we're outta luck, Duck.

I don't think Meteor even sold their product line to another company, they just... died.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Are you looking for Nose Art decals?


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes I am. I missed out on them when meteor.com closed shop and I have been hoping someone else would carry them.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Most of the stuff on this site are Star Trek decals.

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?currentpage=9&fuseaction=category.display&category_id=31

But pages 9 - 13 have alot of traditional nose art (Cheesecake) decals.

Google is a wonderful thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I have most of these already. I was hoping to find the historically accurate decals that used to be available.


----------

